# Grass flats



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

New to the pensacola area and not having much luck catching any fish. Talked to a couple of people and they say the grass flats at sunrise usually produce. But i not exactly sure where to find grass flats...any suggestions on where i should try?? 

All info is GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

Big Lagoon State Park in Perdido Key, you can wade out in big lagoon and find the grass everywhere, also from the Johnson Beach side. If you have a boat pretty much anywhere in big lagoon, it has grass everywhere and you can usually see it if the water is decent.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a Google Earth image of the Big Lagoon area near the boat launch at Big Lagoon State Park.

The "mottled" areas near the shores are eel grass flats. The "white" areas are sand flats.

Google Earth is very cool and FREE!

Good advice above. I prefer Johnson's Beach as you can fish either side. 

Both parks offer yearly passes. I know at Johnson Beach you can purchase a "Night Owl" pass which will allow 24 hour access.

Best time to fish is sunrise and sunset.

Good Luck!

Jim

Click on the image and it gets bigger.


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

thank you for the info. Went out today midmorning and got 3 trout by the toll plaza on way to pensacola beach.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

If your in that area also try Naval Live Oak in Gulf Breeze.


----------

